# Filter Thats Good For Fry?



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Whisper Filter set up in a 5 gallon tank that I want to put my Guppy Fry in, but I am afraid that they will get sucked up inside. What can I do to prevent that from happening, but not lose the efficiency of the filter? Thanks!


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Cut a hole in a sponge, and put it over the intake. Use aquaclear filter sponges, not household cleaning ones


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

The intake is on the bottom side of the unit... how can I attach it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Rubber bands work.


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, Maybe I am picturing this wrong in my head, the sponge supposed to go over the intake, right? Or is the hole?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

The intake goes into the hole, I'd imagine. If there's a grid over it, take that off, and put the sponge on the tube/intake.


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...lter&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGIH_enUS255US255&sa=N

That is the type of filter I have. Thats a back view of it, and the intake is on that box on the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Ohh, I see, that's magical.

Hmm, press a sponge against it, and get a bunch of rubber bands?  Or tie a sponge to it with fishing line...


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

Will all the waste that normally get stuck in the filter get stuck on the sponge then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Pretty much. Better the waste stuck on the outside than the fish on the inside  If you decide to go that route, turn off the filter, remove the sponge, and rinse it every so often to keep it from getting clogged.


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, Will the babies get stuck to that sponge?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

I wouldn't think so. With the sponge on it, it's probably not going to be strong enough to suck them onto it.


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, Ill give it a try! Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The weak babies might get stuck to it, but if they are weak enough to get stuck to it the chances of them surviving were not high in the first place. I use a sponge over the filter in my 5 gallon (fry tank) and it works well


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, well they should all be strong enough now. Ive had them for a few weeks in a big fish bowl, but now that they are getting older the water needs cleaned ALOT more often, and they need a bigger place to flourish. Since I got a 10 gallon for my Oranda now... this is perfect oppourtunity to give them a better place to live. I am just letting the water cycle now, I go on spring break at the end of this week, and I cant take a 5 gallon home, but when I come back they will go in there. I just wanted to get everything set up for them! Thanks!!


----------

